# How to Restore Page Margin Page Number Styles in Word 2010



## cheech1981 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello there,

As I was making a Word 2010 template, I deleted the default Page Margin Page Number styles (only available in the Design tab-->Page Numbers-->Page Margins menu when the cursor is in the header or footer). 

I removed all styles and created my own, and I thought I had saved my styles to the normal template but they were not available in other documents, so I must not have. Now I am unable to retrieve the defaults or create new Page Margin numbering styles.

I'm guessing the users will still have access to their defaults but I would still like to create my own basic style for them to insert page numbers on landscape-oriented pages. The only option I have in the Design->Page Numbers->Page Margins menu is "More Page Numbers from Office.com" which does not provide options anyway.

I would like to either (a) restore the original page margin numbering styles so that I can edit them or (b) be able to create new Page Margin numbering styles even if I cannot restore the originals. 

I am running Windows 7 Home and Office 2010 (I think premium edition but don't remember).

I have tried deleting and restoring the normal template in the following directory:

C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates

I have also tried deleting and restoring the Built-In Building Blocks.dotx template at:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\Document Parts\1033\14

I have also tried creating a new Page Margin Page Number style (by saving a selected page number as a new style from the Design Tab, Page Margins menu), but although that did save a new style in the Design->Page Margins menu, clicking on it still just inserted a page number in the header or footer. 

I want to avoid using manual textboxes to create the Page Margin page numbers because they come out fuzzy and do not automatically update with the numbering scheme.

Any assistance with solutions a or b or both would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance for your time and brain power! 

Rocky


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: How to Restore Page Margin Page Number Styles in Word 2010
and: How to Restore Page Margin Page Number Styles in Word 2010

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## cheech1981 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Paul,

If someone has an idea about a response, I'd be happy to share it on both forums. 

Rocky


----------



## cheech1981 (Nov 14, 2011)

i resolved this on my own...solution at How to Restore Page Margin Page Number Styles in Word 2010


----------

